# Gevi 2in1



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

So this happened


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Waiting to hear more! and see it in action, it looks like a 4 in 1?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

It was a bit of a punt tbh Dave but then so was the Niche for the early adopters. Lance Hedrick gave it a rave review and so has every other so called influencer.. I also fancied a flat burr grinder to compare with my Niche


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> It was a bit of a punt tbh Dave but then so was the Niche for the early adopters. Lance Hedrick gave it a rave review and so has every other so called influencer.. I also fancied a flat burr grinder to compare with my Niche


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@GrahamSPhillips I saw his review before...be interested to know how you find it. It's a unique concept which may bring more people into good coffee. It's expensive, so that might be a barrier to entry.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Its expensive yes but if you add together the cost of a good flat burr grinder, Acaia scales, a Stagg kettle and a Clever dripper etc it looks value. Esp given the ability to programme recipes. .. So far I tried Lance's recipe which delivered literally the best pour over experience I've ever had. Then Jonathan Gagnes StaggX. Less successful but I dont think I got the execution right. The actual machine is very attractive and I really cannot fault the build quality


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What's the body made of?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> What's the body made of?


 Hi its all aluminium AFAIK so strong but reasonably light.. I think all the spec is on the Indigogo site I'll grab the link if I can find it..


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gevi-2-in-1-coffee-grinder-pour-over-machine/x/25467989#/


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HtU1Aa9AeH09eN...


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I'll be interested in your take @DavecUK ! From what I can see they sent pre-production models to the well known coffee "influencers" but they really listened to the feedback and made a LOT of changes. So far I'm delighted.. The Gevi plus the trusted Vesuvius what's not to like?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I'll be interested in your take @DavecUK ! From what I can see they sent pre-production models to the well known coffee "influencers" but they really listened to the feedback and made a LOT of changes. So far I'm delighted.. The Gevi plus the trusted Vesuvius what's not to like?


 Sounds like the best of all worlds. I think the real problem they have is ramping up sales. There are coffee aficionados and people new to coffee. Thinking specifically about your comments below.



> Its expensive yes but if you add together the cost of a good flat burr grinder, Acaia scales, a Stagg kettle and a Clever dripper etc it looks value. Esp given the ability to programme recipes. ..


 *Coffee aficionados* already have a lot of this stuff, a few will realise the value of the brewer and stump up the money, many will just get a few additional items for pour over. Especially as it doesn't take up more valued counter space for some.

*People who don't have an espresso machine but have pourover gear*, probably already have everything, except the programmable nature of this device, might decide to keep their hand in their pocket.

*Then we get the new entrants or those with basic gear*....those are the ones who just might find all that money in one go a bit of a shock and might go for the sage precision brewer or something similar, not really understanding the difference.

That said, I think it looks excellent and would love one, it has all the hallmarks of an Appleesque type product.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Well if we ever get beyond lockdown and do a coffee showdown at the OK Dave corale ill bring it (her?) to the party


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Well if we ever get beyond lockdown and do a coffee showdown at the OK Dave corale ill bring it (her?) to the party


 Definitely up for that


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Definitely up for that


 Name the day!!


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Any update on the Gevi unit? Is it a good machine?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

@JahLaza Hi well its a tale of two halves! The machine is superb; I was SO happy with it and when you add together all of the parts it was value @ $500. BUT and its a hellavu big BUT. It failed after less than 14 days and getting Gevi to take responsibility has been a bloody nightmare. In the end they have promised to replace the machine for me but they have no stock. So I certainly can't give an unreserved recommendation...


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh! I see!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I think that's one of the dangers of backing a project, you're not "purchasing" a machine and all of the consumer protection that goes with that, you are an investor any in return they plan to deliver a machine but it may not happen, it may not be as good as they hope it is, etc etc. You do however get a machine years ahead of direct consumers.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> @JahLaza Hi well its a tale of two halves! The machine is superb; I was SO happy with it and when you add together all of the parts it was value @ $500. BUT and its a hellavu big BUT. It failed after less than 14 days and getting Gevi to take responsibility has been a bloody nightmare. In the end they have promised to replace the machine for me but they have no stock. So I certainly can't give an unreserved recommendation...


 How/in what way did it fail out of curiosity?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

The water doesn't pump. I suspect its a sensor.. the machine thinks the kettle is empty but its full


----------

